# John Deere #8 Lawn Cart



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

I traded for a Toro lawn cart last Summer that is the same pan & undercarriage as the 'elusive' John Deere #8. 

The #8 was only made for a couple of years & was a light weight cart to be towed by riding mower or push by hand with a pin-on handlebar. It is a very scarce cart due to it's low production numbers & was such a light-weight. Made in both green & yellow & the white "patio" models. I had been trying to talk the owner of the patio in the first picture out of it for my collection all summer, he wouldn't budge! At the last show of the season, he offered me the Toro for a pair of 12" rims I had. Didn't take me long to decide!  

Got started on the transformation last week, a #8 "replica". Welded up the stake pockets, formed the handlebar & repainted. New wheels are 1/2" wider than original #8, but the right hight, handlebar grip is on order, & the sideboards are in the works. Broke the belt on my planer, so project is held up for a few days, hope to finish next week! 

This will complete my older model JD cart collection of 9 carts! ~~ grnspot110


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Finished the #8 'replica' cart recently. It will ride the #50 in parades next summer. ~~ grnspot110


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looking good Grnspt. You did a great job ion it!


----------



## riceckard (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice looking 8 cart


----------

